# Where there's a will, there's a way



## earl60446 (May 18, 2014)

I figured this was most appropriate in the trailer section.

How a real man loads a boat. Seems like he could of easily designed this to launch without a trailer even although he would lose some versatility that way. In any case, I have never seen a more unique method. Definitely saves on trailer tires and I would not want to be there when that cable snaps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYCyEq3NE-0

Tim


----------



## bobberboy (May 18, 2014)

Can't be much of a vacation having to stop at every exit to fill up. Good they were able to take everything along though.


----------



## zrxfishing (May 18, 2014)

I do the same thing!! Only I had to make my set up.


----------



## earl60446 (May 18, 2014)

Wow, amazing, I told myself it would be easier with a 12-14ft fishing boat (as opposed to that pontoon), in any case, I complement you on the ingenuity. For all I know, the guy in the video made it all himself too. Be funny to see the 2 of you at a launch ramp admiring each others rigs. Probably talk so long you never would get them launched.
Tim


----------



## TNtroller (May 19, 2014)

I admire the determination to take all the toys in one trip, but that's not for me. The smaller boat has better odds of surviving trips where as the toon looks like it would be very top heavy and catch a lot of wind. but congrats to both guys. =D>


----------



## zrxfishing (May 19, 2014)

If I could legally tandem tow I would do it in a heart beat!! We like to vacation on the water & this was my only option to bring the boat. I'd much rather weld a hitch to the camper & tow the boat.


----------



## TNtroller (May 20, 2014)

Some states allow tandem towing, I've seen several here in TN, but backing up would be a bear. :wink:


----------



## Bugpac (May 20, 2014)

Buy a dually and a fith wheel. Its legal in every state that way?


----------



## zrxfishing (May 21, 2014)

I still think there's overall length laws that apply. & I love the layout if my camper. Can't find a fifth wheel that I like


----------



## WaterWaif (May 21, 2014)

Need a bamboo pole in a socket on front bumper to mark clearance height. Bridges,yes and a reminder at the drive through after road fever sets in too,l.o.l..


----------



## jethro (May 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352680#p352680 said:


> zrxfishing » 18 May 2014, 15:20[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing!! Only I had to make my set up.



Hey! You have my boat! I can't imagine putting mine on the roof!


----------



## zrxfishing (May 23, 2014)

WaterWaif, I'm 12' 4" at the highest point. Still 3" lower than my buddy's 5th wheel.

Jethro, nice boat!!! My boat is a tiller with no floor or decks so I'm a little lighter. My boat was a 15" transom when I bought it. First thing I did was make it a 20"


----------



## Slick17 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, that's just awesome.


----------

